# At what mode do you usualy shooting ?



## goodguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Very eager to know what is the most popular mode people use ?

For me up to a month ago I almost always used Shutter priority, in the last month I moved to manual and now thinking maybe to try Apature priority.
Being a novice I am still in the trial and error mode trying to see what is my best way to shoot.

So what about you ?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 15, 2013)

Mostly manual but when I'm lazy I am on aperture priority, Auto ISO, minimum shutter is set to 1/60 with 35mm lens.


----------



## Patrice (Jan 15, 2013)

There are more than a few threads like this on this forum. They are all lead to the same answer: everyone has their preference and every every mode has its uses (not too sure about the "scene" modes though). Your best bet is to learn how your camera behaves in each of its modes and then you can make the right decision as to what to use when.

Asking others what mode they use won't help you with this at all. A big waste of time asking.

However if you do have questions geared more towards specific modes or with help as how any of them work then by all means, ask. But don't simply ask me which mode I use, the answer will always be "It depends!"


----------



## debauch (Jan 15, 2013)

I've had my first DSLR for just over a month now and have spent the majority of my time is aperture mode. I switch to shutter priority when I want to catch action. Haven't played much with manual mode!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 15, 2013)

manual spot, for no other reason that that is what i've always done.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 15, 2013)

Auto only.


----------



## salalone (Jan 15, 2013)

Only manual.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 15, 2013)

"Find Good Images" mode.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 15, 2013)

Manual, Aperture, or Shutter depending on situation. Neither of my cameras has ever been in Auto. I guess I need to try it. And I've never made a movie. Got work to do.... 
Best to play with all the modes and learn them.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 15, 2013)

It's a tool - so I use whichever tool is most appropriate for whatever I'm trying to do.  Manual when I want total control.  Aperture-priority when light and/or subjects are changing all the time, and the DOF control is more important than the shutter speed.  Shutter-priority when light/subjects are changing and I need a specific speed for effect.  "P" when getting the shot is more important than getting the perfect shot, and light/subject are continually changing.  It also depends on the type of photography you do.  Family snapshots (record of time and place and occasion) are usually shot in P or Av mode, with ETTL flash (usually in bounce mode).  Work-in-progress shots are almost always shot in Av mode.  My "artistic" shots are almost always in M mode because I am controlling much of the light, scene, etc.  Sports shots of the family kids are almost always shot in Tv or Shutter-priority mode, as I am trying to avoid subject blur.  When I hand the camera over to a non-photographer, the mode dial is on P.


----------



## flow (Jan 15, 2013)

Aperture, or Manual. If I'm just out with the kids & want to be able to get quick snapshots as we go, I put it on Program. If child or husband is taking the camera - Auto. (Shutter doesn't get in there too often.)


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Depends on what I am shooting!  Studio and Macro is Manual. Events and general purpose is Aperture priority. If I do need extremely precise shutter speed for to stop really fast movement, or for blurring while panning.. Shutter priority. I don't think I have ever used Program or Auto... since the SLR I learned on was Manual only.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 15, 2013)

I use PSA*M*&#8203; (with M 99% of the time).


----------



## thetrue (Jan 15, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Auto only.


I want proof.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 16, 2013)

Always manual, no other way with a Leica M4 and Mamiya C330


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 16, 2013)

All of the above!

When I was re-learning photography after a 10+ year hiatus from 35mm, I figured I'd have to 'find out' about each mode...starting with "A".  The dictionary starts with "A", too!  That worked fairly well, as did "P" for most of what I started out shooting with my 3mp Canon G-3 point-n-shoot (digital version of a Kodak Instamatic...aka, cameras for dummies).  Even the scene modes worked well, too.  About a year or so later, "let's try Av and Tv", to see what they will do... And for 95% of what I was shooting, those two modes worked satisfactorily on my then-new Canon G-5.  Seeing the 'instant results' on the LCD, I ultimately determined I needed full exposure control, especially for low-light situations without a flash (yep, even on the G-5!)  At that point, I 're' discovered "M"...that was about 3 years ago.

Since then, I'm on my 3rd DSLR and shooting mostly in "M", 'chimping' the pictures and adjusting to get what I want.  But for outdoor daylight shots, such as downtown cityscapes, I'm happy with "A", and let the camera do the work.  Although I'll switch over to "M" when I don't get the results I want, then back to "A"...  But for indoor work, "M" all the way.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 16, 2013)

At first it was aperture and now manual.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2013)

Aperture priority auto quite often, manual when shooting flash or flash + daylight mixed.


----------



## Dikkie (Jan 16, 2013)

Unique thread !

I use Aperture mode mostly.

Sometimes Manual, if it needs to be fully manual, like with bulb function.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 16, 2013)

Like others here have said, there isn't a "usual" mode. It's really no different then my film days. ALL my film cameras are full manual, but even in a fully manual camera, you still have the know what one setting is important and the others need to fall into place to make the proper exposure.
Landscapes, still lifes and such, AP. Anything concerning speed, SP, obviously.
For my D200, there's one more concern, ISO. My D200 is pretty much the same as my film cameras. I've discovered the grain in film pretty much equates to the noise in the D200. For my taste, 400 is usuable, 800 sucks. Others with newer cameras, this isn't as much of a concern. They can shot ISO's through the roof and come out with "grainless" prints.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 16, 2013)

I shoot in "Camera ON" mode. I find that when I shoot in "Camera OFF" mode my images are under-exposed.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 16, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> I shoot in "Camera ON" mode. I find that when I shoot in "Camera OFF" mode my images are under-exposed.



That's true, but it does increase battery life.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 16, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot in "Camera ON" mode. I find that when I shoot in "Camera OFF" mode my images are under-exposed.
> ...



Good point.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 16, 2013)

Manual majority of the time. shutter priority when shooting drifting events,


----------



## Dao (Jan 16, 2013)

Shoot auto when I expect the camera can choose what I expect to set.
Shoot manual when I expect the camera do not know what I expect to set.


----------



## lauracalderwood (Jan 16, 2013)

Mostly manual, but aperture priority if I'm feeling lazy


----------



## greybeard (Jan 16, 2013)

Aperture priority matrix metering or Manual with spot metering.  It all depends on the scene and situation.


----------



## Patrice (Jan 16, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...




You will also notice that consistently identical results are achieved in what ever mode you choose if you leave the lens cap on!


----------



## ratssass (Jan 16, 2013)

Patrice said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Rick58 said:
> ...



...which proves there is more than 1 way to achieve identical results.


----------



## runnah (Jan 16, 2013)

I use a secret hardcore mode that is only unlocked after 50k photos.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 16, 2013)

Patrice said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Rick58 said:
> ...


My 1st 35mm camera was a Yashica Electro 35 rangefinder and you really  could leave the lens cap on and not know it.  I can remember getting  slides back from Kodak and 1/2 of them being BLACK!!!


----------



## kathyt (Jan 16, 2013)

thetrue said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Auto only.
> ...



I find that if I shoot on auto that I have more time during weddings to watch the drunkin bridal parties dance to _Gangnam Style _and _Cha-Cha Slide_. Those other modes are just for looks.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 16, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...


I think I just fell in love with you


----------



## cwcaesar (Jan 16, 2013)

I have only used Manual since I moved up to a DSLR.  I don't think I even know what the other modes do (Shutter, Aperture, & Program).  I have shot RAW since day one, I have never even tried the video mode, or the scenes modes.  I don't even know what U1 and U2 actually do.  I just got a flash 4 days ago, but I am so scared of it, that it is still in the box (I did open it up long enough to put batteries in it).  

I shoot in Manual because I know what is going on in the camera when I do.  I shoot in RAW so that I can correct more of my mistakes in post.  I have not tried the other modes, as I don't know what the camera is going to do.  I am a big scaredy-cat!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been shooting aperture priority or shutter priority, however I am very comfortable with manual as well.

Auto scares me.


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 16, 2013)

Frankly it all depends, if I am in a rush it is auto
If I want a desired effect it is aperture or manual
If I am in a dark environment and try to stop some of the action it is shutter
I also tried the scene modes with portraits

One thing is for sure, I am changing all the time.

What I don't like to use and never do any more is mode P


----------



## Joves (Jan 16, 2013)

cwcaesar said:


> I have only used Manual since I moved up to a DSLR.  I don't think I even know what the other modes do (Shutter, Aperture, & Program).  I have shot RAW since day one, I have never even tried the video mode, or the scenes modes.  I don't even know what U1 and U2 actually do.  I just got a flash 4 days ago, but I am so scared of it, that it is still in the box (I did open it up long enough to put batteries in it).
> 
> I shoot in Manual because I know what is going on in the camera when I do.  I shoot in RAW so that I can correct more of my mistakes in post.  I have not tried the other modes, as I don't know what the camera is going to do.  I am a big scaredy-cat!



As far as the Modes you are not missing anything. The flash is no problem so come into the light. 
I pretty much shoot in Manual only for the shooting mode, well I do not use any of the Auto settings in the camera. I change every setting as needed for the shot, or for the effect I want from the scene/subject. I shoot Raw+Jpeg so I even mess with the picture controls, to tweak the saturation, the sharpness, and even the brightness and contrast. Once you learn what the settings do you can pretty much get what you want in camera. This means you can get away with no post work, or very minor tweaks. 
Just say no to Auto. Friends do not let friends shoot Auto.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Joves said:


> cwcaesar said:
> 
> 
> > I have only used Manual since I moved up to a DSLR.  I don't think I even know what the other modes do (Shutter, Aperture, & Program).  I have shot RAW since day one, I have never even tried the video mode, or the scenes modes.  I don't even know what U1 and U2 actually do.  I just got a flash 4 days ago, but I am so scared of it, that it is still in the box (I did open it up long enough to put batteries in it).
> ...



I "liked" it... even though it is not PC! (but then, neither am I!)


----------



## cwcaesar (Jan 16, 2013)

I liked it for the response, not the picture.


----------



## Joves (Jan 16, 2013)

Living is not a PC affair.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Joves said:


> Living is not a PC affair.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 16, 2013)

"Try Really Hard Not To Suck" mode.

Honestly, I'm all over the map. I never shoot in "green box" mode, but I'll shoot in Auto, Shutter Priority, Aperture Priority and Manual regularly...


----------



## baturn (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a D300s. Does it have modes? if so, How do I change them?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 16, 2013)

baturn said:


> I have a D300s. Does it have modes? if so, How do I change them?



Try the manual that came with it.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 16, 2013)

Like others have said, it depends on what I am shooting. If I am shooting faces, I put it in face mode. If I am shooting mountains, I put it in mountain mode, If I am shooting flowers, I put it in flower mode and if I am shooting little guys running, I put it in little guy running mode. 

That's all I shoot, faces, mountains, flowers and little guys running.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 16, 2013)

I shoot in Beast Mode


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 16, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> Like others have said, it depends on what I am shooting. If I am shooting faces, I put it in face mode. If I am shooting mountains, I put it in mountain mode, If I am shooting flowers, I put it in flower mode and if I am shooting little guys running, I put it in little guy running mode.
> 
> That's all I shoot, faces, mountains, flowers and little guys running.



What mode do you use then you shoot the little guys' face while he's running through a flower-covered mountain meadow?


----------



## gconnoyer (Jan 16, 2013)

Always manual.

There are situations where I probably could use shutter priority, but I'd rather a missed image be my fault, rather than trusting the camera.


----------



## Joves (Jan 18, 2013)

baturn said:


> I have a D300s. Does it have modes? if so, How do I change them?



Yes it does. If it is like the D300 then the White Balance is auto by default, as is the ISO, and then the Picture Controls are in Normal. Which if you shoot strictly in RAW is not a problem for the Picture Controls, because they do not count. The there is the ADL or dynamic lighting is on in normal by default. As id the High Noise Reduction. I pretty much switched all of that off by my default. I do shoot RAW+ Jpeg Fine, so I tweak the Picture Controls depending on what I want out of a subject/scene, I also change my ISO, and have my Measured White Balances filled up for odd lighting situations. But as said it is all in the Manual, while yes I know it is pretty much a novel, it has a wealth of information.


----------



## MK3Brent (Jan 18, 2013)

Manwell.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 18, 2013)

480sparky said:


> dbvirago said:
> 
> 
> > Like others have said, it depends on what I am shooting. If I am shooting faces, I put it in face mode. If I am shooting mountains, I put it in mountain mode, If I am shooting flowers, I put it in flower mode and if I am shooting little guys running, I put it in little guy running mode.
> ...



HDR pano quad-exposure tilt-shift mode using pocket wizards


----------



## TonysTouch (Jan 18, 2013)

For the D300s hold mode and rotate the rear wheel. That will change the shooting mode.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah these threads are always fun.

I'm not even gonna read it... but I shoot Manual.  99.9% of the time.

I really need to reacquaint myself with Av again though.  There's some times where it would probably just be easier to use that when I'm not using OCF.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 29, 2013)

Every time someone posts this thread a puppy dies.


----------



## Benco (Jan 29, 2013)

The mode that gives me the most technological looking sh1t on the screen.


----------



## tevo (Jan 29, 2013)

I shoot MANual


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 30, 2013)

Aperture priority on my D5100. Sometimes I switch to Auto if I really have to be super quick and are not sure in what state my camera is right now. Sometimes I switch to Manual or Shutter priority. Shutter priority is obvious, time is more important than anything. Manual is if I want to keep the pictures in the same condition or something like that. I hate doing that, though; for to be actually manual in Manual, you have to do some menu surfing to disable Auto ISO or you're not manual at all.

Manual on my Compact (Rico GR Digital IV). The metering of that camera is just far too unreliable. So I simply meter once, take a picture, check if its overexposed and the correct the exposure until its right.


----------



## edman0142 (Jan 30, 2013)

Before I went full frame it varied between Aperture priority and Manual. After the switch I tend to always shoot full Manual mode.


----------



## texkam (Jan 30, 2013)

Chocolate!


----------



## zaroba (Jan 30, 2013)

Most of the time I use shutter priority.
I'm not that good at staying perfectly still while taking a picture, so I speed up the shutter to help compensate for shake and get clear pictures.
If I feel like messing with the depth as well then I use full manual so I can still maintain a fast shutter speed.

Rarely used any other modes on my T3i


----------



## runnah (Jan 30, 2013)

The mode that gets the best photo in the given situation.


----------



## AndrewHild (Feb 3, 2013)

I like to shoot a picture in auto mode, see what settings the camera chose, then adjust in manual mode for what I want to change in that picture. 

For quick shots, I do one of three things, 1. use auto and edit later, 2. use a semi auto (aperture, shutter, ISO priority), or 3. keep the camera in manual on settings that should work for any quick opportunities, with a little editing later, possibly.


----------



## bc_steve (Feb 18, 2013)

Manual unless I am going to miss my moment by fiddling with settings.  If I need to take a picture of something immediately I switch it to no-flash auto.


----------



## markj (Feb 23, 2013)

Manual 90% of the time. I have my U1 set up for aperture priority, U2 set for shutter priority.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 23, 2013)

runnah said:


> I use a secret hardcore mode that is only unlocked after 50k photos.



the only problem with hardcore mode is... every shot has to be perfect. if you take an OOF picture, your camera shuts off permanently.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 23, 2013)

The pie a la mode.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Feb 23, 2013)

Manual most of the time, rarely aperture or shutter priority modes- only if I'm in a hurry. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------

